# Fleetwood 1962 or Hull 1967



## ColRoy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi is there anyone from Fleetwood 1962-1965 or from Hull 1967-1984 who used to sail for Iago or Hull Hudson Brothers and later B.U.T 

My first ship was Wyre Revenge - Fleetwood.
My longest ship was the Orion before I joined Stern Draggers. 

Anyone who is still active or knows of anyone who is still active.

I would be glad to hear from you. 

Thanking you in advance. 

Colin Royle from Bolton


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

I sailed on the "Captain Riou" for a trip to Malin during a school Summer Holiday in 1965 or 66.

I was sponsored by the cook, "Snowy" Rowe. My mum worked with his sister at the Vic.

He's probably long gone now. Can't remember any of the other crew, though.

Hope this helps.

At this time, as you probably know, the "Captain" boats had all been taken over by Boston Deep Sea Fisheries.

One of my cousin's family (Hugman), I believe was a skipper with Iago back in the Milford Haven days.

Not sure if this is any help


----------

